# الإنترنت تهدد القنوات المشفرة في مصر بجنيه واحد يومياً ...



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

الإنترنت تهدد القنوات المشفرة في مصر بجنيه واحد يومياً

 
------------







وبخلاف الإنترنت الدائم، لا توجد أي اشتراطات في جهاز "الريسيفر"، إذ تمت معالجة مشكلات كل أنواع "الريسيفر" المتداولة في السوق المصرية والعربية، حتى يتمكن أصحاب سيرفرات "الشيرينغ" من الوصول إلى أي مكان.
اضغط على الصوره لمشاهدة جميع الصور

تحولت شبكة الإنترنت المصرية إلى "عدو لدود" للمحطات التلفزيونية المشفرة، بعدما رفعت الشبكة العنكبوتية شعار الـ"شيرينغ"، أي المشاركة بمشاهدة أكثر من 300 قناة مشفّرة، بجنيه واحد يومياً .

وكبّدت "الشيرينغ" قنوات التلفزيون مبالغ طائلة، بينما فشلت كل المحاولات الأمنية المبذولة لوقف "نزيف المال"، مقابل اتساع "الأبواب الخلفية" لمشاهدة القنوات المشفرة كل يوم .

فبدل "الوصلة" التي كانت معروفة للجميع، وتقدم عدداً أقل من القنوات المشفرة، يعتمد الـ"شيرينغ" على وجود خط إنترنت دائم، ولا يفترض سعة محددة .

وبخلاف الإنترنت الدائم، لا توجد أي اشتراطات في جهاز "الريسيفر"، إذ تمت معالجة مشكلات كل أنواع "الريسيفر" المتداولة في السوق المصرية والعربية، حتى يتمكن أصحاب سيرفرات "الشيرينغ" من الوصول إلى أي مكان، وأي جهاز .

وتكمن صعوبة السيطرة على هذه الطريقة لكونها تتم من خلال اشتراك شرعي، يقوم صاحب الشبكة في كل القنوات المشفرة على جميع الأقمار الصناعية. ليقوم باستئجار سيرفر على شبكة الإنترنت، إيجاره نحو 800 جنيه سنوياً. وبطريقة خاصة، يربط الأجهزة المشتركة معه في أي مكان في العالم عن طريق أكواد. فيتم بث الإشارة في نفس التوقيت وبنفس الجودة التي تبث فيها محطات التلفزيون قنواتها المشفرة .

ويمكن أن ينضم ألف مشترك للشبكة الواحدة، مقابل اشتراك شهري للواحد بلغ 30 جنيهاً داخل مصر .

أما أنواع أجهزة "الريسيفر" فتنقسم إلى قسمين، الأول يحتوي على مكان مباشر لتوصيل الإنترنت LAN ، ولا يشترط في هذه الحالة تشغيل أجهزة الكمبيوتر. أما النوع الثاني فهو الذي يتم توصيله من خلال أجهزة الكمبيوتر عن طريق أسلاك داخلية، بما يُلزم إبقاء جهاز الكمبيوتر مفتوحاً. وبالنسبة لأجهزة "الريسيفر" التي يتم تشغيل خطوط الإنترنت عليها مباشرة، استحدثت شركات ومحال بيعها طريقة جديدة، بوضع الخدمة مجانية على هذه الأجهزة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من لحظة تفعيلها، كنوع من أنواع الترويج للأجهزة. أما النوع الثاني فيستلزم وجود برنامج صغير الحجم يتم إرساله مجانا للزبون ومن خلاله يتم عمل "الشيرينغ ".

بالإضافة إلى ذلك، توجد طرق أخرى لمشاهدة القنوات المشفرة، لكن بجودة أقل، من خلال قنوات البث المباشر، التي تتيح مشاهدة القنوات المشفرة في بث مباشر على شاشة الكمبيوتر، حيث يقوم صاحب المنتدى بعمل عدد من القنوات التي تعرض القنوات المشفرة مباشرة، التي تكون بجودة أقل ومتأخرة بعض الوقت عن البث الحي. ووصل الحد بهذه المنتديات لعرض الأفلام والمسلسلات المسروقة أيضا على قنوات أخرى .

 وكالات...


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير للمعلومات كليمو
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2010)

حركه جامده اوى هههههههههه

ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يناير 2010)

*تفكير جامد
ثانكس كليمو​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا للموضوع المهم والمعلومات

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2010)

كنت سمعت عن الموضوع دةكليمو بس تفاصيل مكنتش اعرف تفاصيل
ميرسى ليك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

*
مارو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

grges monir

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## جيلان (19 يناير 2010)

صراحة ماليش فى التلفزيون خالص طول ما الكمبيوتر موجود 
بس دى خسارة للقنوات .. مش عارفة صح ولا غلط كدى
شكرا كليمو عالخبر


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*
جيلان

موقع وكالات هو اللي بث

الخبر ولم يكذبه احد 

الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2010)

مقصدش الخبر صح ولا غلط يا زومل 
انا اقصد الوضع ده وخسارة القنوات
فهمتنى غلط


----------



## zama (20 يناير 2010)

ايوة فعلاً يا كليمو الموضوع ده أنتشر ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> مقصدش الخبر صح ولا غلط يا زومل
> انا اقصد الوضع ده وخسارة القنوات
> فهمتنى غلط




عارف قصدك يا جيجي

بس الرد مش ليكي للي سيدخل ويقراء

اكيد لو في حاجة كنتِ كلمتيني على الخاص

او كنت رديت على الخاص..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي..


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*zama

ماشي اخي وشكراً لتأكيدك

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومة جميلة

ويرجعوا يغنوا امسك حرامى  هههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كليموو غلى المعلومات

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*tasoni queena


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------

